# update on Muffin



## magicbb85 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi All, 
I took Muffin (pregnant rescue cat) to the vets yesterday to make sure everything was OK with her and the kittens. The vet was happy with her and weighed her etc. Said he couldn't feel individual kittens anymore as she is so big. 
She is a small cat, but is now weighing 3.55KG. The last vet I saw (when I had only had her about a week) said she was about 3 weeks gone, making her due in about 10 days time. However this vet said she might surprise everyone and have them in the next few days. 
My question is, her stomach looks like it has lowered and from what I have read, this is the kitten's lining up-when does this happen? Also, she has normally been very greedy and just picked at her food and then gobbled it this morning. Am I in for a long night, or a long Easter weekend? She is in a dog crate in the room next door to my room, as it is quiet and she seems settled in there, apart from trying to go in the wardrobe when the door is left open. This also means that I can hear her and go to her if needed. 
Any advice would be greatfully received, Sarah


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I may have said so elsewhere, but I have little experience with pregnant cats birthing, only having one do so (2004) since I was a child in the mid 70's. If her nesting area is complete I would simply keep clean towels on hand and have a vet and/or E-vet number handy to call if you have any immediate concerns during/after the birth.
Sounds like 'soon' ... I'm sorry I couldn't be more precise!  Maybe someone else with more experience than I can better answer your question.
heidi =^..^=


----------



## magicbb85 (Mar 21, 2010)

Thank you for your help, am washing all the old towels today, so they are clean and ready for her. I am getting really impatient now lol! The kittens are moving like mad this morning. 
Sarah


----------

